# Iphone Apps For Brewers



## mikelinz (4/9/09)

I love the idea of using my iPhone instead of having to run back to my PC during a brew session. There are a few apps out there - basic calcs, brew recipe apps, and plenty of just fun beer related stuff.

I thought a thread for ppl to share their recommendations and opinions might be helpful.

So if you have tried an app or have one you can't brew without how about sharing it here.

rgds mike

Note to mods - Hope this is the right place.


----------



## InCider (4/9/09)

I like the countdown timer Mike.


----------



## mikelinz (22/9/09)

BJCP 2008 Guidelines for iPhone

Here is the link

http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore...788663&mt=8

or search for BJCP in the itunes store on your PC or app store on your iPhone

More info and other versions at http://www.bjcp.org/stylecenter.php

rgds mike


----------



## Mitchell (23/9/09)

BeerAlchemy Touch. 

It's new. I expect a few issues but so far it looks awesome


----------



## hewy (23/9/09)

RDP or VNC - connect to your PC and use your regular brew software.


----------



## Scruffy (23/9/09)

Have you VNC'd your PC with an iPhone?

Dude... you have the patience of err...

Anyway. -snip- -libelous remarks!

What would you want from your phone, brew wise,

A recipe list that you could scale?
A Mash/Boil/Hop timer that wakes you up?
An Inventory that mails Ross when you get low (haha!)
All relevant BJCP info (like the 'to style' guide in beersmith?)

What tickles you?


----------



## Franko (23/9/09)

Mitchell said:


> BeerAlchemy Touch.
> 
> It's new. I expect a few issues but so far it looks awesome



I've been waiting for this one.

Others that are not too bad are

Brewmath
iBrewMaster


Franko


----------



## .DJ. (23/9/09)

Mitchell said:


> BeerAlchemy Touch.
> 
> It's new. I expect a few issues but so far it looks awesome


Have you used it? 

Its good for only AG? Or would extract brewers benefit? Kits?


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (23/9/09)

I use brewmath for quick calculations during the brew day - doesn't always line up with the numbers from beersmith, but generally it seems pretty solid.


----------



## Franko (23/9/09)

Scruffy said:


> What would you want from your phone, brew wise,
> 
> An Inventory that mails Ross when you get low (haha!)



BeerAlchemy and now BeerAlchemy touch does this function 

Franko


----------



## crozdog (23/9/09)

Franko said:


> BeerAlchemy and now BeerAlchemy touch does this function
> 
> Franko



Franko, stop playing with your toys & :
1. make my label <_< 
2. fire up the red rocket :lol: 

:icon_cheers: 

croz


----------



## Mitchell (24/9/09)

I have played with the iPhone version... but not actually brewed with it yet (fermenter is full). However it is basically a direct port of the Mac based BeerAlchemy software that I use all the time ...and I like that a lot.

Yes it supports extract brewers.



.DJ. said:


> Have you used it?
> 
> Its good for only AG? Or would extract brewers benefit? Kits?


----------



## davewaldo (24/9/09)

Beeralchemy viewer will be released for iPhone soon too. It's a free program allowing you to veiw all your recipes on your phone. I have beeralchemy on my laptop so I don't really see the need to have beeralchemy touch as the viewer is mainly what I'm after.


----------



## Sydneybrewer (29/9/09)

+1 for Beer Alchemy for iPhone i am an extract brewer atm as i am still learning and i must say it is fairly simple to use and comes in very handy when out in the brewshed, my only gripe is that i do not have a Mac i have a PC so cant use the parent program to Sync recipes from my comp to iPhone and vise versa, but still great as a standalone app. **** four stars


----------



## np1962 (25/9/10)

Well, 12 months on from this thread.
I have been forced to upgrade from my Motorola Brick and decided to go all out and get iPhone 4.
Might as well use it for everything I can so any suggestions other than those already mentioned?
Would be nice to be able to get Beersmith on there ey!

Cheers
Nige

Edit:- Looking at Brew Pal, site says will be able to import/export BeerXML files in next version. Anyone used current version?


----------



## Kranky (25/9/10)

I've just started using BeerAlchemy on my mac. It has iphone app that you can sync with it.


----------



## brocky_555 (25/9/10)

+1 on the brew mathe for quick calcs on brew day i find it very helpful for working out bitterness and alc% i am still playing with the other apps but i will look into beer alchemy it sounds the goods what i have found with other apps is they are primarily made for the US so changing the units can be challenging


----------



## Frank (25/9/10)

Kranky said:


> I've just started using BeerAlchemy on my mac. It has iphone app that you can sync with it.



I am thinking of upgrading to Mac in the near future, BeerAlchemy was on my list to look at. Has anyone been using this program for a long time?


----------



## MVZOOM (25/9/10)

BrewPal, it's good.


----------



## Kranky (25/9/10)

If you've got a mac you can use a program called Crossover to run windows programs like Beersmith.


----------



## Doogiechap (25/9/10)

Boston said:


> I am thinking of upgrading to Mac in the near future, BeerAlchemy was on my list to look at. Has anyone been using this program for a long time?



I've been using it for about 3 years and am very happy with it. Excellent service via built in feedback and well supported with updates. That said, I haven't really compared it to anything else. I did try to run Brewmate under Mono to have a look at it was getting beyond my abilities to get it running :-(
I was running Brewmath for my workplace supplied iPod Touch but alas swapped employers and lost that toy... Brewmath was great for stuff like Brix conversions on brewday.


----------



## pk.sax (25/9/10)

Brewlab for recipe formulation in imperial units. Just enough to play around with ingredients. It's a free one, yeah only US units.


----------



## jakub76 (25/9/10)

MVZOOM said:


> BrewPal, it's good.


+1 It's all I use, that and my own brew log notes. Latest version 4 update makes it a little less stable but does everything you need for $1.99.


----------



## pants (25/9/10)

Boston said:


> I am thinking of upgrading to Mac in the near future, BeerAlchemy was on my list to look at. Has anyone been using this program for a long time?



I've been using BeerAlchemy on the Mac for nearly a year, and for 6 months or so on my iPod Touch. I've had no problems with either, and the synchronisation works well. Both applications are regularly updated. Interestingly, the BeerAlchemy Touch has some features that the Mac version doesn't (i.e. sliders for bitterness of each hop addition). I've used both versions at times for the development of the same recipe. I've had questions at times, and found the developer very responsive. I do have to use another timer application on the iPod Touch on brew day, because BeerAlchemy Touch doesn't offer this feature, which I believe BrewPal does.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## np1962 (25/9/10)

Will download BrewPal I think and hope Ver 1.7 comes soon with the extra features and optimised for Os4.
Thanks guys.
Nige


----------



## felon (25/9/10)

I run Beer Alchemy on my Mac and Iphone. Have had no problems. The developer is always quick to respond to your questions if you email them. The Iphone version is good on brewday for working out dilution rates if you have to stop flysparging due to low runoff SG.


----------



## philw (26/9/10)

are these software any good for people like my self that just use the Kits ? as I have not started using grain yet


----------



## jonocarroll (5/10/10)

NigeP62 said:


> Will download BrewPal I think and hope Ver 1.7 comes soon with the extra features and optimised for Os4.
> Thanks guys.
> Nige


I downloaded BrewPal last night and I'm loving the look of it. Built in timers, refrac adjustments... I think I'll be using this a lot on brewdays - my computer is in the house, but my phone is always on me. Adding BeerSmith compatibility would be awesome, and I look forward to it.


----------



## insane_rosenberg (5/10/10)

HopsMadness is a good (free) little reference app.


----------



## Frank (5/10/10)

Mr Malty yeast pitching calculator is now an app.

Search for "MrMalty YC".

The same formulas for calculations used on his website.


----------



## beerbog (6/10/10)

Mitchell said:


> BeerAlchemy Touch.
> 
> It's new. I expect a few issues but so far it looks awesome



It is..... :beerbang:


----------



## Aaron86 (25/10/10)

Brew Pal.

Purely genius. Everything you need to brew a beer is in it, and stupidly easy to use.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (25/10/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Adding BeerSmith compatibility would be awesome, and I look forward to it.




is this happening? would be excellent if it was.


----------



## jonocarroll (25/10/10)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> is this happening? would be excellent if it was.


I'm sure I saw it mentioned as an 'upcoming feature' for this app on some review, but not sure where.

Still a very handy tool for brewdays.


----------



## np1962 (25/10/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> I'm sure I saw it mentioned as an 'upcoming feature' for this app on some review, but not sure where.
> 
> Still a very handy tool for brewdays.


Version 1.7 will allow import/export in Beerxml format as does beersmith. According to brewpal.info.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (25/10/10)

NigeP62 said:


> Version 1.7 will allow import/export in Beerxml format as does beersmith. According to brewpal.info.




I think I'll wait for 1.7 till I invest my $0.99.


----------



## Screwtop (25/10/10)

Bill From Finance said:


> Brew Pal.
> 
> Purely genius. Everything you need to brew a beer is in it, and stupidly easy to use.




I love the software, but still no step mashing ability, the only feature holding me back from using it live on brewday.

Screwy


----------



## AndrewQLD (25/10/10)

Screwtop said:


> I love the software, but still no step mashing ability, the only feature holding me back from using it live on brewday.
> 
> Screwy



Me to Screwy, hopefully that will be in the upgrade?

Andrew


----------



## paulwolf350 (25/10/10)

i use it too, but I dont step mash as yet, infusion all the way


Paul


----------



## Frank (20/11/10)

As mentioned in another thread recently the new app from Cascade is out.
Search for 'Brewers Nose' and it will come up (also free to buy).
This is obviously a fair bit of advertising for Cascade but the barcode scan for beer works well, tried it on a couple I had in the fridge with no problems.


----------



## Pennywise (27/2/11)

Any one forked out the 9 bucks for iBrewMaster? Sounds awesome but bit more $$$ than the others, good enough to pay for?


----------



## brettprevans (27/2/11)

Boston said:


> As mentioned in another thread recently the new app from Cascade is out.
> Search for 'Brewers Nose' and it will come up (also free to buy).
> This is obviously a fair bit of advertising for Cascade but the barcode scan for beer works well, tried it on a couple I had in the fridge with no problems.


It's already been mentioned in this thread. And it has nothing to do with brewers. It's a drinking app nothing to do with brewing.




Shane R said:


> HopsMadness is a good (free) little reference app.


Never been able to find this app.


----------



## Superoo (27/2/11)

have tried most of them, ibrewmaster is awesome.

good support too...


----------



## Pennywise (27/2/11)

Sweet, the support I'd a big thing also for me with the iPhone apps. Most of the paid ones have very little


----------



## Sydneybrewer (27/2/11)

Boston said:


> I am thinking of upgrading to Mac in the near future, BeerAlchemy was on my list to look at. Has anyone been using this program for a long time?



i use beer alchemy and couldn't be happier, plus you can convert to beersmith files if need be.


----------



## Pennywise (27/2/11)

Decided to go with Brewpal, seems pretty damn good, we'll see come a brewday


----------



## Truman42 (31/10/11)

With last nights brew I used brewmath for Sg conversions etc and Brewingalarm for my actual brew prcoess. Brewing alarm allows you to load xml files in itunes so I was able to create my recipe in brewmate, then send it to my iphone and open in brewing alarm. 

It has all the countdown timers etc, the only problem I have with it is that it converts say 19 grams of hops to 1.9 grams of hops. 

I tried entering my grams into brewmate as 19 instead of 19.00 as its usually displayed but this caused brewmate to crash. So if they fixed this problem it would be even better.

Brewpal seems okay but as far as I could tell you still cant import xml files into it, or am I wrong??


----------



## Cortez The Killer (31/10/11)

I have been using Chronolite as a timer 

http://itunes.apple.com/au/app/chronolite-...d302950976?mt=8

It's pretty cool lets you run 4 concurrent timers 

I've got total brew day + mash + boil + a random one set up

Cheers


----------



## Newbee(r) (31/10/11)

ibrewmaster is pretty good. Only complaint is that they are missing a few of my favourite hops, particularly the NZ hops don't get much of a run, and there is no option to add hops or ingredients not in the database. Otherwise the OGs are lining up with as calculated. I still miss my BrewMate after going to MAC and am hanging out for a MAC version, but ibrewmaster is doing the job in the interim just fine.


----------



## pk.sax (31/10/11)

Lab timer is a pretty good timer app. 4 side by side timers, free app. I wish hopville brew calculus had an app or at least iPhone compatible web interface.


----------



## Truman42 (9/11/11)

Another great app for brewing is Springpad, even though its not a brewing app as such. 

I use the Springpad applet in Chrome to snip any important bits of information from here or other websites, and copy and paste information from PM's or emails such as formulas or how to work out efficiency etc, brewing bookmarks, pictures of items I want to purchase.

Ive got them all saved in a folder in Springpad called brewing tips and I can access them on brew day from my iphone.


----------



## technoicon (9/11/11)

for anyone with a real phone.. lol

brewr is a great app for android. i use it for my hop additions, it has a timer. i think i paid for it but not sure.

i export recipes from beersmith to qbrew then save to my phone.


----------

